# Need info on injectables



## time2fly (Sep 27, 2012)

can someone point me to a place where I can get a recipe for a concoction to inject a pork / boston butt???

Will be trying out my new toy this weekend!!!

Thanks

K


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't usually inject the pork butts that I cook but I know that a lot of folks do. Usually the recipe includes beer mixed with things like apple juice, butter, garlic juice, etc. and with some spices added in.

I just did a lookup on it and found a ton of information for you at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=pork+butt+injection

Should be several days of reading for you there;)


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never injected mine, but I did a quick search for you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=pork+injection


----------



## time2fly (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks folks--

I have only done say maybe a half dozen of them and have never done any injecting-- but was gonna try it for the heck of it

Is there any predominant reason why nobody does it??

So what are the folks injecting-- briskets and turkeys??

Thanks

K


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't inject either for various reasons...1) Butts just don't need it. Plenty of fat and collagen to keep them moist. 2) Injecting can introduce Bacteria into the meat interior and if something goes wrong with an overnight smoke you got a potential food poisoning issue to address. Meat is too damn expensive to toss out! 3) I want to taste the Meat, not spend money to taste somebodies extra salty Butt Butter I injected in to the meat! 4) My rub and finishing sauce is designed to enhance the meat, there is nothing else needed.... Birds I Brine and come out great. However I will try an Injection of something I am thinking about in Brisket because I can't seem to nail a juicy one. As a Chef I can tell you, there is a point where you...Rub, Inject, Mop, Foil with whatever, Finishing Sauce and lastly BBQ Sauce...and the meat gets lost. Yes, I know you always see Pro Q Champs injecting but I also have eaten some Comp Winning Q and wondered how that ever won. Maybe I'm clueless?...JJ


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2012)

I injected a butt with Cherry Dr. Pepper a while back in a newsletter and it was ok but not significant enough to make me want to to do it every time. I really think the pork butts have so much flavor and they are always juicy when you cook them correctly so to me, it is overkill.

Having said that, I am a big proponent for experimenting so if you are curious about it, I think you should at least try it. Do something simple like a 50/50 mix of beer and apple juice.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 27, 2012)

I injected a couple of times and didn't really like the added flavor, I like the natural flavor of the pork! I've been using Eric's dry smoke chamber method lately and getting the moistest pork I've ever had so I don't think injection, spritz or mopping is necessary for moist pork!


----------

